# “Blue Devil “killler 1890’s Suspension Tricycle to Share



## cr250mark (Nov 30, 2019)

One of my favorite Early Tricycle s
Early og sliver Blue paint / Gold striping
“ Blue Devil “ written on top frame and located on each side .
Early strap frame construction 
Very unusual and cool Twisted Frame Suspension
Excellent og Large Spring Saddle
Early Cage pedals
Nice Rubber
This Trike is in Excellent Shape
Enjoy- hopefully great reference
Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 1, 2019)

Very unique seat and frame suspension! The frame suspension is similar to what I've seen on some baby carriages from that period. Neat that it still has the name on the frame. These TOC trikes are the hardest ones to identify as far as a maker is concerned since many of them look very similar. Possibly it was built by a company that also made baby carriages? Thanks for sharing the reference photos.

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 1, 2019)

Possibly Gendron
Great possibility as they were one of the largest Manufacturers of Early Ornate Baby carriages and Strollers.
Great speculation
Mark


----------



## oldspoke (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi Mark
What a cool little trike !
Might there be a connection to the Tribune by the Black Mfg. Co. Erie ? Same "robins egg blue" color and very similar graphics detail.
Tribune had the "Blue Streak" and here is the "Blue Devil" = Like father like son .
Thanks for sharing.
Glenn


----------



## 1motime (Dec 3, 2019)

Nice  Very straight straps.  Great paint, graphics, and striping.  What size wheels?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 6, 2019)

MARK! you always have the Koolest Krappe!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 20, 2019)

Gotta love the color and pins on that trike!!  Great score...

Mike


----------



## catfish (Dec 20, 2019)

Very cool.


----------

